# Problem mit Canyon wg. Rücksendung



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

*Problem mit Canyon wg. Rücksendung 

Ich habe an meinem gut 3 Jahre alten Canyon AM 7.0 eine Riss im Steuerrohr festgestellt und das bei Canyon reklamiert. Mir wurde wie erwartet mitgeteilt, dass ich das Bike einsenden muss damit das begutachtet und der Schaden behoben werden kann.

Nun habe ich die Verpackung des Bikes leider nicht mehr und Canyon ist nicht bereit mir eine geeignete Verpackung zukommen zu lassen. Die Dame im Service bei Canyon weigert sich schlichtweg, hier irgendwas zu unternehmen um mir zu helfen. Eine leere Verpackung könne sie mir nicht zuschicken, weil die angeblich immer unbrauchbar und beschädigt ankommen würden!  Außer dem stereotyp wiederholten Rat, mir beim Händler vor Ort einen Karton zu besorgen, und mir einen Rückholschein zuzusenden, kam hier absolut keine brauchbare Hilfestellung. Es war absolut kein Entgegenkommen oder eine Bereitschaft zu erkennen, hier von Canyon aus irgendetwas zu unternehmen um das Transportproblem zu lösen.  (Außerdem wurde schon mal eine Bearbeitungszeit von 4 - 6 Wochen in Aussicht gestellt!!)

Ich bin nun wirklich sauer, weil ich a) mit den Händlern in der Umgebung bisher nur die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die mir auch gegen Bezahlung nicht geholfen haben, wenn an diesem Bike ein kleines Problem war und ich b) nicht verstehen kann, warum der Versand eines Leerkartons nicht möglich sein sollte.  So einen Blödsinn habe ich echt noch nie gehört, zumal Canyon ja ein nicht unbedeutender Kunde sein dürfte und eventuelle Probleme sicher mit dem Paketdienst/Spediteur zu regeln sein dürften. Und wenn es tatsächlich Probleme mit dem Leerkarton geben sollte verstehe ich nicht, warum man den nicht beispielsweise mit Styropor befüllt, damit er mehr Stabilität bekommt.  

Auch wenn die Bikes, zumindest auf dem Papier gut sein mögen,  so sollte man sich auch immer das "Gesamtpaket" betrachten - und da gehört auch das Verhalten im Servicefall, im vorliegenden Fall sogar ein Garantiefall, mit dazu. Wenn mich also jemand nach einer Empfehlung in Sachen Canyon fragen würde, würde ich ganz klar sagen: Finger weg davon!!*


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

also deine Crosspostings gehen mir jetzt schon auf den Sack. Hab im anderen Thread schon was dazu geschrieben:



gremlino schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft........verstehe dein Problem nicht. Du hast den Originalkarton selber entsorgt. Also selbst schuld. Und einen döseligen Karton irgendwo zu besorgen, ist doch das geringste Problem. Dann sprichst du mit Canyon und die schicken dir dann einen Retourenschein für die Post.
> 
> Und jetzt Popcorn her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> also deine Crosspostings gehen mir jetzt schon auf den Sack. Hab im anderen Thread schon was dazu geschrieben:



wenn du das problem nicht verstehst, solltest du dich dazu nicht äußern


----------



## naf (1. August 2011)




----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2011)

Und es ist jetzt Canyons Schuld, dass du keinen Karton besorgt bekommst?
Also klar verstehe ich dich und es ist ärgerlich, dass eine Zusendung nicht möglich ist, aber es liegt doch nicht an Canyon, dass du keinen passenden Karton hast ?!
Versuche doch noch einmal anzurufen und einen anderen Mitarbeiter zu erwischen. Manchmal gibt es solche und solche und an anderen Tagen hat vielleicht einer zuviel Mohn auf dem Frühstücksbrötchen gehabt.

Ansonsten: Kauf dir doch ein Karton !

Greetz 

Alex


----------



## Humito (1. August 2011)

Einen Karton zu bekommen ist ja wohl das kleinste Problem.
Wenn du ein Rad bei einem Versender bestellst, solltest du auch den Karton behalten, um das Rad bei einem Garantiefall zurück zu schicken.
Wenn du jetzt noch nicht mal in der Lage bist eine Verpackung zu besorgen, selbst schuld.


----------



## Canyon_Support (1. August 2011)

@ Wekomuc

Zum Thema Bikeguard-Versand.
Wir weigern uns nicht strikt einen Versandkarton zu versenden. Allerdings ist es tatsÃ¤chlich schon Ã¶fter vorgekommen, dass ein Karton total zerstÃ¶rt beim Kunden ankam, wenn dieser leer versendet wurde. Dann hÃ¤tte der Kunde fÃ¼r einen Karton inkl. Versand 36,50 â¬ bezahlt und kann nichts damit anfangen, auÃer das unbrauchbare Altpapier zum Wertstoffhof zu fahren. Ein leerer Bikguard bietet nunmal nicht den gleichen Gegenhalt wie mit Rad, da die Abstandshalter im Karton nur wirken, wenn ein Rad darin versendet wird. Aus diesem Grund raten wir generell davon ab, einen leeren Karton zu versenden.
Solltest Du allerdings das Riskio eingehen wollen und doch einen Bikeguard zugeschickt bekommen wollen, dann erfolgt dies auf Dein eigenes Risko und der Versand wÃ¼rde aufgrund des PackmaÃes des Kartons ebenso 36,50 â¬ kosten, wie der normale Radversand.

Die Kollegin wird sich diesbzgl. nochmal telefonisch mit Dir in Verbindung setzen. 


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Robert


----------



## Xah88 (1. August 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Solltest Du allerdings das Riskio eingehen wollen und doch einen Bikeguard zugeschickt bekommen wollen, dann erfolgt dies auf Dein eigenes Risko und der Versand wÃ¼rde aufgrund des PackmaÃes des Kartons ebenso 36,50 â¬ kosten, wie der normale Radversand.
> 
> Die Kollegin wird sich diesbzgl. nochmal telefonisch mit Dir in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> @ Wekomuc
> 
> Zum Thema Bikeguard-Versand.
> Wir weigern uns nicht strikt einen Versandkarton zu versenden. Allerdings ist es tatsächlich schon öfter vorgekommen, dass ein Karton total zerstört beim Kunden ankam, wenn dieser leer versendet wurde. Dann hätte der Kunde für einen Karton inkl. Versand 36,50  bezahlt und kann nichts damit anfangen, außer das unbrauchbare Altpapier zum Wertstoffhof zu fahren. Ein leerer Bikguard bietet nunmal nicht den gleichen Gegenhalt wie mit Rad, da die Abstandshalter im Karton nur wirken, wenn ein Rad darin versendet wird. Aus diesem Grund raten wir generell davon ab, einen leeren Karton zu versenden.
> ...




Hallo Robert, dann solltest du dir vielleicht das von euch aufgezeichnete Gespräch anhören!! Es gab NULL Bereitschaft eine Lösung zu finden ohne einen Fachhändler vor Ort zu involvieren.


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

Oh man, selbst nach einem Canyon Statement gibt er nicht auf......

Ich verstehe dein Problem. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist es für mich kein Problem  sondern wirklich: lächerlich! Überleg doch mal was du schreibst!

Machst hier den Riesenaufstand inklusive Bild-Zeitungsüberschrift und dem Aufruf nicht bei denen zu kaufen, auf der anderen Seite fährst du schon seit 3 Jahren ein Canyon, was dich  behaupte ich jetzt mal  sehr erfreut hat, sonst wärst du es ja nicht 3 Jahre lang gefahren. Man erkauft sich mit einem Versenderbike immer gewisse Nachteile aber auch sehr große Vorteile! Da muss man halt wissen was man möchte. 

Bei jedem Produkt ist normalerweise nach 2 Jahren die Garantie weg, Canyon gibt mehr  also freu dich, dass sie sich dem Problem annehmen wollen. Die Transportkosten schreibst du ja selber, übernimmt Canyon auch. Nur kannst du nicht erwarten, dass sie dir jetzt auch noch den Karton nach Hause schicken (wenn du dein Exemplar vorher entsorgt hast!). Das ist so wie "Mein 3Jahre altes Auto hat Rost  Garantie gegen Durchrostung ist 10 Jahre  also lieber Händler, schick einen Fahrer vorbei, der mir einen vollgetankten Leihwagen bringt und meine Rostschleuder in die Werkstatt bringt". Das ganze natürlich kostenlos.

Das du sauer bist auf deine Händler, da kann Canyon gar nichts zu. Aber wenn du bei denen auch so eine Welle gemacht hast wie hier, kann ich verstehen, das die sogar gegen Bezahlung nichts an deinem Rad machen möchten (was ja im Umkehrschluss heißt, du hast vorher gefragt, ob sie es für lau machen wollen). Noch mal, so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus! 

Und um jetzt eine konstruktive Lösung zu deinem Problem beizutragen: ich habe hier noch einen Karton stehen, den du dir gerne abholen kannst. Steht zwar leider nicht Canyon drauf, aber was solls. (ansonsten auch einfach mal bei anderen Läden nachfragen, da gibt es auch große Kartons, sogar bei ALDI und kostenlos)


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. August 2011)

Dieser Thread-Titel im Zusammenhang mit dem tatsächlichen "Problem" ist schlichtweg eine Unverschämtheit. 
Es wundert mich, dass Canyon sich hier überhaupt gemeldet hat und das auch noch freundlich und hilfsbereit. Auf solche Kunden könnte man wohl auch gut verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (1. August 2011)

Ist doch wie im echten Leben: Dummheit versucht noch zu deligieren! 

Canyon hat seine Macken, aber die haben andere Hersteller auch - und die Bikes sind von der Preis Leistung her super 

Alle mal locker bleiben....ich bin zufrieden mit Canyon!


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Oh man, selbst nach einem Canyon Statement gibt er nicht auf......
> 
> Ich verstehe dein Problem. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist es fÃ¼r mich kein Problem â sondern wirklich: lÃ¤cherlich! Ãberleg doch mal was du schreibst!
> 
> ...




Was soll der BlÃ¶dsinn:  Selbst nach einem Canyon Statement gibt er nicht auf ???   Die AnkÃ¼ndigung dass mich die besagte Mitarbeiterin noch mal anruft, ist eher Drohung als Hilfestellung ;-) .

Wer sagt dir denn, dass ich fÃ¼r den Karton nichts bezahlen wollte?? HabÂ´ ich das wo geschrieben?? Nein -  habe ich nicht und ich habe es weder erwartet noch verlangt!  Es ging mir lediglich darum, von Canyon UnterstÃ¼tzung bzw. einen geeigneten Karton fÃ¼r den Versand zu erhalten, denn die haben ja diese Kartons in einer passenden GrÃ¶Ãe, in der ein Versand relativ geschÃ¼tzt mÃ¶glich ist.  Gerade von einem VersandhÃ¤ndler sollte man hier entsprechende UnterstÃ¼tzung erwarten kÃ¶nnen.

Und die Erfahrungen mit den HÃ¤ndlern vor Ort bezieht sich auf ein Problem mit den Bremsen meines AM 7.0, die nach einer RÃ¼cksendung vom Canyon Kundendienst nicht mehr funktionierten und wo ich jeden Preis bezahlt hÃ¤tte, wenn mir das jemand gerichtet hÃ¤tte, da ich deswegen eine Tour absagen musste.  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und ist ja auch erledigt ....  jedenfalls gab es keine Hilfe sondern nur sÃ¼ffisante Bemerkungen zu Canyon.  Und dass ich sauer bin auf die HÃ¤ndler vor Ort habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben. Lediglich, dass von denen keine Hilfe zu erwarten ist, denn Sie wissen was ich fÃ¼r ein Bike habe. 

Und die Garantie von Canyon auf den Rahmen ist auch keine so herausragende Leistung wie du es darstellst.  Nahezu alle Hersteller mit einem gewissen Anspruch geben hier Garantien die Ã¼ber die Ã¼bliche GewÃ¤hrleistung von zwei Jahren weit hinaus gehen.


----------



## agadir (1. August 2011)

Hi,
ich hatte bisher bei den örtlichen Händlern kein Problem, einen Leerkarton für lau zu bekommen. Hatte eher den Eindruck, dass sie froh sind, die Teile nicht entsorgen zu müssen. Nicht dass ich dort besonders guter Kunde wäre ...
Und ich finde den Titel auch reichlich übertrieben angesichts des "Problems".
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## McFussel (1. August 2011)

Na, wenn er in der Art zu einem Händler geht, ist es klar, das die nicht helfen wollen....



*duck und weg*


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Na, wenn er in der Art zu einem Händler geht, ist es klar, das die nicht helfen wollen....
> 
> 
> 
> *duck und weg*


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

agadir schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hatte bisher bei den örtlichen Händlern kein Problem, einen Leerkarton für lau zu bekommen. Hatte eher den Eindruck, dass sie froh sind, die Teile nicht entsorgen zu müssen. Nicht dass ich dort besonders guter Kunde wäre ...
> Und ich finde den Titel auch reichlich übertrieben angesichts des "Problems".
> Ciao
> Stephan



Das primäre Problem ist ja auch der Riss im Steuerrohr und erst dann das Thema der Rücksendeverpackung...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (1. August 2011)

Man sollte den Titel vielleicht ändern

Problem mit wekomuc wg. Rücksendung / überlegt euch gut dem was zu verkaufen!

*undweg*


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

@Robert, Canyon Vertrieb

Offenbar ist es bei anderen Firmen kein so problembehaftetes Thema, einen Versandkarton für MTB´s zu verschicken bzw. zu liefern.  Diese bieten solche ganz regulär im Katalog und im Internet an, wie ich zwischenzeitlich feststgestellt habe. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum das bei Canyon so ein Problem darstellt, die notwendige Stabilität durch eine geeignete Füllung/Verstrebung herzustellen. Es stimmt schon nachdenklich, wenn für so einfache "Probleme" keine praktikable Lösung gefunden wird.

Nun habe ich bei Rose so eine Kiste bestellt und bin mir sicher, dass die eine Lösung des Problems "leerer Versandkarton" gefunden haben und das auch problemlos funktionieren wird.


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Man sollte den Titel vielleicht ändern
> 
> Problem mit wekomuc wg. Rücksendung / überlegt euch gut dem was zu verkaufen!
> 
> *undweg*



oh wie lustig


----------



## T!ll (1. August 2011)

Genauso wie dein Geheule wegen einem _Karton_


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Genauso wie dein Geheule wegen einem _Karton_



@T!ll  Ein Versandhändler sollte sich halt auch daran messen lassen wie er Kunden unterstützt, wenn ein Problem auftritt, das er beim Kauf im Fachhandel nicht gehabt hätte.  Und mir fehlt halt jegliches Verständnis dafür, wenn man sich so ganz offensichtlich dagegen sträubt eine Karton zu liefern der für das Bike passt, obwohl diese ja bei Canyon vorhanden sind. Und ich habe auch nicht erwartet, dass ich den kostenlos bekomme. Sich so anzustellen und das abzublocken nervt eben!


----------



## fkal (1. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread-Titel im Zusammenhang mit dem tatsächlichen "Problem" ist schlichtweg eine Unverschämtheit.
> Es wundert mich, dass Canyon sich hier überhaupt gemeldet hat und das auch noch freundlich und hilfsbereit. Auf solche Kunden könnte man wohl auch gut verzichten.





hoffentlich dauert der rahmentausch besonders lange, damit wir und die canyon mitarbeiter hier noch vieles zu lachen haben


----------



## naf (1. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> @T!ll  Ein Versandhändler sollte sich halt auch daran messen lassen wie er Kunden unterstützt, wenn ein Problem auftritt, das er beim Kauf im Fachhandel nicht gehabt hätte.  Und mir fehlt halt jegliches Verständnis dafür, wenn man sich so ganz offensichtlich dagegen sträubt eine Karton zu liefern der für das Bike passt, obwohl diese ja bei Canyon vorhanden sind. Und ich habe auch nicht erwartet, dass ich den kostenlos bekomme. Sich so anzustellen und das abzublocken nervt eben!



Lass es einfach. Du musst einfach einmal erkennen, dass du weit übers Ziel hinausschießt!


----------



## Canyon_Support (1. August 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> @ Wekomuc
> 
> Zum Thema Bikeguard-Versand.
> Wir weigern uns nicht strikt einen Versandkarton zu versenden. Allerdings ist es tatsächlich schon öfter vorgekommen, dass ein Karton total zerstört beim Kunden ankam, wenn dieser leer versendet wurde. Dann hätte der Kunde für einen Karton inkl. Versand 36,50  bezahlt und kann nichts damit anfangen, außer das unbrauchbare Altpapier zum Wertstoffhof zu fahren. Ein leerer Bikguard bietet nunmal nicht den gleichen Gegenhalt wie mit Rad, da die Abstandshalter im Karton nur wirken, wenn ein Rad darin versendet wird. Aus diesem Grund raten wir generell davon ab, einen leeren Karton zu versenden.
> ...



Ich zitiere hier nochmal.
Wir sträuben uns nicht dagegen einen Karton zu versenden. Allerdings zeigt die Vergangenheit, dass es wenig Sinn hat, wenn ein Kunde einen Karton bekommt, den er nicht mehr zum Einsenden des Rades verwenden kann. Unsere Kartons sind konzipiert um Räder zu versenden und nicht um leer versendet zu werden. Wenn andere Hersteller ihren Karton leer anbieten, dann dürfen sie das gern tun. Bei uns ist in der Regel immer was schönes drin. 


Nochmals viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## Cruise (1. August 2011)

Der Thread ist besser als jede Soap


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> [...]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

@Robert, Canyon Vertrieb

Du brauchst dich nicht zu wiederholen....  und wenn du dich wiederholst und nochmal deutlich machst, dass Ihr das Problem kennt, weil es anscheinend ja öfters vorkommt, und Ihr für so eine an sich kleines Problem keine kundenfreundliche Lösung anbieten wollt oder könnt, dann zeigt das, wie kundenorientiert/kundfenfreundlich Ihr in Wirklichkeit seid. Eigentlich ist es ein Witz, wenn Ihr nicht in der Lage seid einen Leerkarton so an Kunden zu schicken, das diese in den meisten Fällen auch heil dort ankommen.  

Wenn es dir wichtig war darauf hinzuweisen, dass in euren Kartons in der Regel was Schönes drin ist möchte ich doch noch anmerken, dass ein Unterschied besteht zwischen etwas Schönem und etwas Gutem. Denn der Grund für die Rücksendung ist ja nicht, dass das Bike nicht schön ist, sondern weil es einen Riss im Steuerrohr hat ......... 


Nochmals viele Grüße
wekomuc


----------



## fkal (1. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ein Witz, wenn Ihr nicht in der Lage seid einen Leerkarton so an Kunden zu schicken



Eigentlich ist es ein Witz, wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist einen Leerkarton beim nächsten Radhändler um die Ecke (gratis!!!) zu holen!


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ein Witz, wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist einen Leerkarton beim nächsten Radhändler um die Ecke (gratis!!!) zu holen!



@fkal   schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es eine ganze menge gründe geben kann, warum das eben nicht geht, du schlaumeier


----------



## gladbacher (1. August 2011)

Ach Leute einfach so Deppen wie ihn ignorieren!

Ihr gebt ihm ja nur noch zusätzlich Futter!

P.s. Meine Familie und ich haben scho bei vielen versendern bestellt, Canyon ist mir bisher am sympathischsten , trotz des Schweiz Problems ...


----------



## Bikebmin (1. August 2011)

@wekomuc
Du muÃt nicht unbedingt bei Canyon oder einem lokalen HÃ¤ndler nach Kartons fragen. 
Guck mal hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EshRTkJ7M6A&feature=player_detailpage"]âªAchtung, jetzt kommt ein Kartonâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Geht ganz leicht und kostet nix.


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Ach Leute einfach so Deppen wie ihn ignorieren!
> 
> Ihr gebt ihm ja nur noch zusätzlich Futter!
> 
> P.s. Meine Familie und ich haben scho bei vielen versendern bestellt, Canyon ist mir bisher am sympathischsten , trotz des Schweiz Problems ...




@gladbacher 

man ist also ein depp, wenn man sich darüber mokiert, dass die sich wegen eines leerkartons so anstellen und sich nicht in der lage sehen, den so zu verschícken, dass er voraussichtlich einigermaßen unbeschadet ankommt.  ein witz ist das  -  ebenso wie die aufforderung sich im fachhandel einen karton zu besorgen.


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> @wekomuc
> Du muÃt nicht unbedingt bei Canyon oder einem lokalen HÃ¤ndler nach Kartons fragen.
> Guck mal hier:
> âªAchtung, jetzt kommt ein Kartonâ¬â      - YouTube
> ...



  lang nicht mehr gesehen  -  ist aber immer wieder nett 

und was den karton anlangt:  ich bekomme ja in den nÃ¤chsten tagen einen  .  scheint bei anderen lieferanten und versendern ja kein problem  darzustellen. die verschicken diese dinger ohne wenn und aber. mit rÃ¼ckgaberecht und auf deren risiko. es ist mir ein rÃ¤tsel, warum die bei canyon sich so anstellen........


----------



## axisofjustice (1. August 2011)

Rund ein Dutzend Leute in diesem Thread haben kein Verständnis für dein Problem. Wie kann man da allen Ernstes noch weiter stänkern, anstatt einfach Ruhe zu geben und sich einen Karton anderweitig zu besorgen?


----------



## Mundial (1. August 2011)

Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil, ich musste meinen Rahmen von nem anderen deutschen Hersteller sogar auf eigene Faust einsenden, und das innerhalb der Gewährleistung.



> 7. Garantie
> Über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung hinaus erhalten Sie freiwillig eine Garantie auf die Canyon Rahmen und Canyon Gabeln der Renn- und Triathlonmaschinen, sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen.... Die Garantiedauer beträgt ab dem Modelljahr 2008 6 Jahre, für frühere Modelljahre 5 Jahre....
> 
> *Dies ist der einzige Garantieanspruch, weitergehende Kosten wie Montage, Transport etc. werden nicht übernommen..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Rund ein Dutzend Leute in diesem Thread haben kein Verständnis für dein Problem. Wie kann man da allen Ernstes noch weiter stänkern, anstatt einfach Ruhe zu geben und sich einen Karton anderweitig zu besorgen?



Aha! Und weil also jemand etwas nicht versteht oder kein Verständnis hat, ist das ein ausreichender Grund jemanden anzupöbeln und zu beschimpfen???  
Dass ich den Karton woanders bekomme, habe ich ja schon geschrieben.

Deinen Senf dazu hättest dir sparen können.


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

Mundial schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil, ich musste meinen Rahmen von nem anderen deutschen Hersteller sogar auf eigene Faust einsenden, und das innerhalb der Gewährleistung.



Und was willst jetzt damit sagen????  

Thema verfeht. Setzen, sechs ..................


----------



## PangerLenis (1. August 2011)

> Zitat von *fkal*
> 
> 
> _Eigentlich ist es  ein Witz, wenn Du nicht in der Lage bist einen Leerkarton beim nächsten  Radhändler um die Ecke (gratis!!!) zu holen!_





> @fkal   schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es eine ganze menge gründe geben kann, warum das eben nicht geht, du schlaumeier



Willst du uns jetzt erzählen du sitzt im Rollstuhl?


----------



## J.O (1. August 2011)

Ich kann das durch aus verstehen und würde mich darüber auch ärgern.
Deshalb kaufe ich bei einem anderem Hersteller wo ich für den Versand nichts bezahlen muss und auch ein neuer Karton kein problem is
Kla kann man einen Karton beim nächsten Händler bekommen wenn man glück hat aber es sollte ja wohl auch kein Problem sein einen vom Hersteller zu bekommen ohne das bei einem nur Altpapier ankommt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. August 2011)

Manche Leute sollten lieber Ihr Rad im Fachhandel um die Ecke kaufen.

Dort wird man auch gut beraten und hat den Service vor Ort. 

Ein Bekannter hatte auch einen Riss und ich finde Canyon hatte einen sehr guten Service!!!!
Daumen hoch.


----------



## Bikebmin (1. August 2011)

Lieber Wekomuc,

statt für rd. 40 EUR den Karton schicken zu lassen würde ich lieber alle  mir möglichen Teile vom Rahmen schrauben und den gut gepolstert, in einem kleineren  Karton (zum Beispiel für Lau aus 2 - 4 Bananenkisten vom Aldi / oder einer  Fernseherverpackung vom RedMediZackSaturn) verschicken.

Wenn Du Dir diesen Fred insgesamt ansiehts, und evtl. mal eine Nacht darüber geschlafen hast, dann solltest Du feststellen können, daß hier niemand Verständnis für Dein unverhältnismäßig übertriebenes Tamtam hat, daß Du von der Überschrift bis zur wirklich letzten Antwort veranstaltes.

Wenn Du schon so viel Wirbel um so einen Karton machst, dann handelt es sich bei dem Riss am Rahmen am Ende nur um ein Haar auf der Lackierung...(was es sicherlich nicht sein wird!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (1. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> man ist also ein depp, wenn man sich darüber mokiert, dass die sich wegen eines leerkartons so anstellen und sich nicht in der lage sehen, den so zu verschícken, dass er voraussichtlich einigermaßen unbeschadet ankommt.


ja! 



wekomuc schrieb:


> ein witz ist das  -  ebenso wie die aufforderung sich im fachhandel einen karton zu besorgen.


der witz bist du!

canyon verkauft fahrräder, keine kartons! wenn du so dämlich bist den original karton wegzuwerfen musst du eben die konsequenzen tragen und zusehen dass du n neuen rankriegst...

deswegen hier so rumzupöbeln und canyon schlecht zu machen is echt unter alles sau 

(nur zur info: ich fahr selbst kein canyon)


----------



## LANDOs (1. August 2011)

Beitrag kann gelöscht werden!

Er bekommt seine Verpackung alles andere ist dann eine Sache von Canyon, der Telefonistin und diesem verärgerten Kunden


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Thema verfeht. Setzen, sechs ..................



nö, Schulferien  Jetzt wird mir auch einiges klarer


----------



## LANDOs (1. August 2011)

Ach so Ferien, ja dann volle Kraft voraus:

Überlegt Euch gut bei Canyon ein Rad zu bestellen, denn die bieten keine Testbikes wie Rose an...

und bezüglich der Sparbuchaktion will ich jetzt schon mal eine Gutschrift für mein Rad beantragen. Lieferzeit 7 Wochen und wahrscheinlich gibt es bei der Sparbuchation die Räder wieder 250 Euro günstiger wie zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt meiner Bestellung....


----------



## Schulle (1. August 2011)

OMG was für´n Thread-Titel wegen eines Kartons. Die Leute kommen auf Ideen.
Aber o.k., es sind Ferien.


----------



## axisofjustice (1. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Aha! Und weil also jemand etwas nicht versteht oder kein Verständnis hat, ist das ein ausreichender Grund jemanden anzupöbeln und zu beschimpfen???


Hab ich das gesagt? Was? Wie? Nein? Achso!

Es geht darum, dass du hier auf einem Standpunkt beharrst, den fast alle anderen Leute im Thread hier für vollkommen verfehlt halten. Jeder Mensch, der ein bisschen Reflektionsvermögen besitzt, sollte spätestens zu solch einem Zeitpunkt Ruhe geben.


----------



## LANDOs (1. August 2011)

Jo, jetzt haben wir es endgültig geschafft, das sich Robert (Canyon Verkauf) hier nicht mehr äußern wird. oder???


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. August 2011)

Ist das hier ein Kartoon?


----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Hab ich das gesagt? Was? Wie? Nein? Achso!
> 
> Es geht darum, dass du hier auf einem Standpunkt beharrst, den fast alle anderen Leute im Thread hier für vollkommen verfehlt halten. Jeder Mensch, der ein bisschen Reflektionsvermögen besitzt, sollte spätestens zu solch einem Zeitpunkt Ruhe geben.



@ axisofjustice

Selbst wenn meinen Standpunkt nicht geteilt wird, ist es noch lange kein Grund für mich den aufzugeben, denn an den Fakten hat sich soweit nichts geändert. 
Dass ich mir so einen Karton mittlerweile anderweitig besorgt habe,  habe ich ja nun bereits mehrfach geschrieben.  Damit wäre das Thema eigentlich erledigt, wenn du dich nicht dauernd zu oberlehrerhaften Belehrungen berufen fühlen würdest.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. August 2011)

Dann entspann Dich mal. 

Für Aussenstehende ist es jedenfalls völlig unverständlich, wie man sich wegen einem Haufen Pappe so aufregen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (1. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Dann entspann Dich mal.
> 
> Für Aussenstehende ist es jedenfalls völlig unverständlich, wie man sich wegen einem Haufen Pappe so aufregen kann.



@Sven_kiel    

Eigentlich rege ich mich nur noch wegen einiger Kommentare, Belehrungen und Beschimpfungen auf. Das eigentliche Thema ist ja dadurch erledigt, dass es bei anderen Herstellern offenbar kein Problem ist solche Kisten zu verschicken und ich demnächst eine bekommen werde.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> @Sven_kiel
> 
> Eigentlich rege ich mich nur noch wegen einiger Kommentare, Belehrungen und Beschimpfungen auf. Das eigentliche Thema ist ja dadurch erledigt, dass es bei anderen Herstellern offenbar kein Problem ist solche Kisten zu verschicken und ich demnächst eine bekommen werde.



Wieso? Canyon hat Dir doch angeboten, einen Karton auf eigene Verantwortung |#7) zuzusenden? Wo ist das/Dein Problem?

Im Übrigen habe ich mit Canyon bezüglich Rahmenreklamation und Zurücksendung sehr gute Erfahrungen sammeln können.  Ich bin damals nicht davon ausgegangen, daß ich nach knapp 2 Jahren umsonst einen Karton gestellt bekomme...


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Wieso? Canyon hat Dir doch angeboten, einen Karton auf eigene Verantwortung |#7) zuzusenden? Wo ist das/Dein Problem?
> 
> Im Übrigen habe ich mit Canyon bezüglich Rahmenreklamation und Zurücksendung sehr gute Erfahrungen sammeln können.  Ich bin damals nicht davon ausgegangen, daß ich nach knapp 2 Jahren umsonst einen Karton gestellt bekomme...



@Sven_kiel

Da hast du schon Recht, dass das hier angeboten wurde.  Das Gespräch mit der Servicehotline verlief aber ganz anders.  Da wurde es nämlich abgelehnt mir den Karton zu schicken mit dem Hinweis, dass 99 Prozent beschädigt ankommen würden und dann nicht zu verwenden sind.  Das war ja auch die Ursache der Verärgerung. Denn wenn schon bekannt ist, dass es da Probleme gibt und die laufend oder regelmäßig vorkommen, dann sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass eine Firma deren Geschäft ja der Versandhandel ist, eine eigenständige Lösung dafür findet. 

Und die flapsige Bemerkung des Service Mitarbeiters hier, dass Canyon in den Kartons i.d.R nur was Schönes verschickt und diese nicht leer verschickt,  mag vielleicht lustig klingen, ist aber auch wenig hilfreich....
Außerdem hat er ja auch in dem besagten Posting schon wieder angedeutet, dass die Schadenswahrscheinlichkeit recht groß ist.  Warum kommen die nicht auf die Idee,  diese blöden Kisten mit irgendwas stabilisierendem zu befüllen?? Styropor, Karton....etc......???? 

Aber nun ist´s wirklich gut ....... ;-)

PS: Ich habe auch nie verlangt oder erwartet, dass ich diese Kiste kostenlos bekomme.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. August 2011)

ADMIN!!!!

Macht den verkackten thread zu, is ja echt schlimm hier... -.-


----------



## axisofjustice (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> @Sven_kiel
> 
> Eigentlich rege ich mich nur noch wegen einiger Kommentare, Belehrungen und Beschimpfungen auf. Das eigentliche Thema ist ja dadurch erledigt, dass es bei anderen Herstellern offenbar kein Problem ist solche Kisten zu verschicken und ich demnächst eine bekommen werde.



Wie man in den Wald hineinruft,...

DU hast hier eine Warnung bzgl. eines Unternehmens ausgesprochen und begründest sie damit, Canyon führe keine Bike-Kartons im Sortiment. (das muss man sich mal reinziehen - das ist doch deren eigene Entscheidung, ob sie die verkaufen, oder nicht. Motzt du auch über Autohäuser, die eine bestimmte Marke nicht führen, weil sie keine Lust auf die vielen Reklamationen haben?)
  Da muss dir doch klar sein, dass die Reaktionen ähnlich deutlich formuliert sind, wie dein "Finger weg!"



> dass eine Firma deren Geschäft ja der Versandhandel ist, eine eigenständige Lösung dafür findet.


Versteh doch mal: DU hast den Original-Karton verloren. Wieso muss Canyon Ersatz-Kartons anbieten? Müssen sie dann auch Ersatz-Paketband anbieten, damit du das Ding richtig verschickst? Mit der Logik argumentierst du hier.
Bikekartons bekommst du von überall - ein Bikeversender muss die nicht im Programm haben, genau so wie er auch andere Utensilien nicht im Programm haben muss, die du eventuell mal in irgendeiner Weise in Bezug auf dein Rad gebrauchen könntest (abgesehen von Radteilen).


----------



## 124penoepel (2. August 2011)

Eigentlich ist das doch ein ganz gutes Zeichen, wenn die Kartons so konzipiert sind, daß sie nur mit einem Rad gefüllt den Postweg überstehen. Dann scheint die Rücklaufquote nicht allzu groß zu sein, um sich über den Leerversand von Kartons Gedanken machen zu müssen. 


Gedanken sollte man  sich da eher über die Post machen...


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft,...
> 
> DU hast hier eine Warnung bzgl. eines Unternehmens ausgesprochen und begründest sie damit, Canyon führe keine Bike-Kartons im Sortiment. (das muss man sich mal reinziehen - das ist doch deren eigene Entscheidung, ob sie die verkaufen, oder nicht. Motzt du auch über Autohäuser, die eine bestimmte Marke nicht führen, weil sie keine Lust auf die vielen Reklamationen haben?)
> Da muss dir doch klar sein, dass die Reaktionen ähnlich deutlich formuliert sind, wie dein "Finger weg!"



@axisofjustice

Zunächst zu deinem Vergleich mit den Autohäusern:  Der Versandhandel, in diesem Fall Canyon, hat ein völlig anderes Geschäftsmodell und es basiert eben auf dem Versand der Ware und ggf. eben auf dem Rücktransport im Schadensfall.  Und dazu sollte ein solches Unternehmen logistisch in der Lage sein und im Rahmen einer gewissen Kundenfreundlichkeit auch bereit sein (auch gegen Bezahlung) Hilfestellung zu geben.  Es war eben die ursprüngliche Weigerung hier zu helfen und auch der Hinweis, mir beim Fachhandel  (also der Konkurrenz) einen entsprechenden Karton zu besorgen, was mich verärgert hat. Das ist mehr als schwach und auch ärgerlich, geradezu ein Witz.  Ich will das Bike ja nicht zurückschicken weil mir grad so danach ist, sondern weil ich nach Einsendung einiger Fotos an Canyon die Aussage erhalten habe, dass ich das Bike einschicken soll. Und es ist ja auch noch ein Garantiefall .....


----------



## J.O (2. August 2011)

Ha ich habe die lösung für alle Probleme, Canyon verschickt einfach gleich ein neues Rad, so geht das mit der bearbeitung auch viel schneller und der Karton is auch nicht leer.

Was aber viel beunruigender is wenn so ein einfacher Katoon nicht heile beim Kunden ankommt was muss dann das neue Rad alles Aushalten damit der Karton nicht kaput geht.
Also ich würde da nichts mehr Kaufen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> ... dazu sollte ein solches Unternehmen logistisch in der Lage sein und im Rahmen einer gewissen Kundenfreundlichkeit auch bereit sein (auch gegen Bezahlung) Hilfestellung zu geben.  Es war eben die ursprüngliche Weigerung hier zu helfen und auch der Hinweis, mir beim Fachhandel  (also der Konkurrenz) einen entsprechenden Karton zu besorgen, was mich verärgert hat. Das ist mehr als schwach und auch ärgerlich, geradezu ein Witz.  Ich will das Bike ja nicht zurückschicken weil mir grad so danach ist, sondern weil ich nach Einsendung einiger Fotos an Canyon die Aussage erhalten habe, dass ich das Bike einschicken soll. Und es ist ja auch noch ein Garantiefall .....



Und genau das hat Dir doch der Robert in #7 angeboten. Auf dieses post hätte sich man doch bei der Bestellung des Kartons (bei der hotline) beziehen können (fax/weiterleitung mail etc).

Verstehe auch nicht, daß Du aus dem Abhandenkommen Deines Kartons ein solches Versagen zu Lasten Canyons konstruierst. Ist doch Deine Schuld. Die können doch nix dafür, wenn Du den wegschmeisst.

Im Übrigen hatte ich damals bei meiner Reklamation wohlweisslich noch meinen orig. bike-karton und konnte ihn benutzen. Käme nie auf die Idee, so ein robustes Teil zu entsorgen zumal irgendwo sogar ein Hinweis drauf stand, daß man ihn im Falle der Reklamation benutzen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald hineinruft,...
> 
> Versteh doch mal: DU hast den Original-Karton verloren. Wieso muss Canyon Ersatz-Kartons anbieten? Müssen sie dann auch Ersatz-Paketband anbieten, damit du das Ding richtig verschickst? Mit der Logik argumentierst du hier.
> Bikekartons bekommst du von überall - ein Bikeversender muss die nicht im Programm haben, genau so wie er auch andere Utensilien nicht im Programm haben muss, die du eventuell mal in irgendeiner Weise in Bezug auf dein Rad gebrauchen könntest (abgesehen von Radteilen).



@axisofjustice    

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie du dich für die ins Zeug legst. Respekt !!!

Es geht nicht darum, was sie müssen, sondern darum, was wünschenswert ist und was mit geringem Aufwand und einem Mindestmaß an gutem Willen möglich sein sollte. Canyon hat diese Kartons ja ...... 


PS: Vergiss morgen nicht nicht dein Verteidigungshonorar bei Canyon anzufordern


----------



## naf (2. August 2011)




----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Und genau das hat Dir doch der Robert in #7 angeboten. Auf dieses post hätte sich man doch bei der Bestellung des Kartons (bei der hotline) beziehen können (fax/weiterleitung mail etc).
> 
> Verstehe auch nicht, daß Du aus dem Abhandenkommen Deines Kartons ein solches Versagen zu Lasten Canyons konstruierst. Ist doch Deine Schuld. Die können doch nix dafür, wenn Du den wegschmeisst.
> 
> Im Übrigen hatte ich damals bei meiner Reklamation wohlweisslich noch meinen orig. bike-karton und konnte ihn benutzen. Käme nie auf die Idee, so ein robustes Teil zu entsorgen zumal irgendwo sogar ein Hinweis drauf stand, daß man ihn im Falle der Reklamation benutzen sollte.




@ Sven_Kiel    Ich behaupte ja nicht ein Versagen von Canyon, sondern beklagte die mangelnde Bereitschaft der Hotline zu helfen. 

Und dass ich diesen blöden Karton nicht mehr habe hat ganz einfach den Grund, dass ich ihn weggeschmissen habe, da ich eigentlich nicht mehr vor hatte das Bike an Canyon zurück zu schicken nach Ablauf der 2-jährigen Gewährleistungsfrist und weil ich nicht mehr mit einem Rahmenschaden gerechnet hatte  und weil ich bei einem Transport des Bikes von Canyon an mich nach einer durchgeführten, kostenpflichtigen Inspektion schon eine äußerst negative Erfahrung gemacht habe. Nämlich die, dass das Bike ganz offensichtlich und entgegen dem Aufkleber auf dem Karton, verkehrt rum (also Lenker nach unten, Gabel nach oben)  transportiert wurde.  Das hatte zur Folge, dass die Bremsen versagt haben und ich eine geplante Dolomiten-Tour absagen musste (weil mir eben der Fachhandel nicht helfen wollte), ein Entlüftungskit in der kürze der Zeit nicht aufzutreiben war.  Das Angebot von Canyon, das Bike nochmals einzuschicken habe ich dankend abgelehnt, da auch nicht gewährleistet werden konnte, dass das nicht wieder vorkommt. Statt dessen habe ich mir ein Entlüftungskit besorgt und das Problem dann selber gelöst. Soviel dazu, warum es den Karton nicht mehr gibt .......


----------



## fkal (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> @fkal   schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es eine ganze menge gründe geben kann, warum das eben nicht geht, du schlaumeier



Sorry, ich kanns mir ganz einfach nicht erklären. Schieß bitte mal los mit deinen Argumenten, Germeringer!

//

Ich finds ja grundsätzlich recht lustig, dass man sich wegen so einem Scheiß über so viele Seiten aufregen kann. Allerdings verstehe ich es einfach nicht, dass man vielleicht (zusammengefasst) eine Stunde lang da sitzt und Posts von allen möglichen Usern versucht zu kommentieren, während man in der Zwischenzeit von Germering aus maximal 10km zum nächsten Radladen fährt um sich so einen scheiß Karton zu besorgen. Man erkennt das Problem, dass man selbst der Depp ist und anstatt einen Rückzieher zu machen dreht man so auf und redet einfach nur noch Schei-ße. Aber gut; solche Kunden sind immer die lustigsten.... "Hey, kannst dich noch an den Deppen erinnern der extra nen ROSE Karton bestellt hat, um das Rad zu uns einzuschicken." 




wekomuc schrieb:


> Nämlich die, dass das Bike ganz offensichtlich und entgegen dem Aufkleber auf dem Karton, verkehrt rum (also Lenker nach unten, Gabel nach oben)  transportiert wurde.



Schuld liegt bei DHL bzw. beim Bremsenhersteller, dass er die Bremse nicht ordnungsgemäß befüllt hat.


----------



## xtrail (2. August 2011)

is ja lustig hier.
Ich bin gestern wieder so geil den Berg runtergeballert, dass mir so nen Karton irgendwie egal ist.

Ja, tut mir leid für Dich. Hat grad Langeweile beim Weizen und einem gelungene Fahrradtag. 
Aber ich kaufe nen Fahrrad nicht wegen nem Karton. Dein Problem scheint ja schon halb gelöst zu sein, deswegen mein Rat: Nimm dein Trek, fahr durchen Wald und alles wird gut.


----------



## naf (2. August 2011)

Aber trotzdem hast du den Karton aus freien Stücken, und selbstständig weggeschmissen. Ach das ist wirklich lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkal (2. August 2011)

ich finde es ja moralisch extrem verwerflich, dass du dir keinen karton bei dem radhänlder um die ecke geholt hast. wegen dir und deinem gekauften rose-karton musste jetzt ein baum im amazonas sterben... ich hasse dich!


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kanns mir ganz einfach nicht erklären. Schieß bitte mal los mit deinen Argumenten, Germeringer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> ich finde es ja moralisch extrem verwerflich, dass du dir keinen karton bei dem radhänlder um die ecke geholt hast. wegen dir und deinem gekauften rose-karton musste jetzt ein baum im amazonas sterben... ich hasse dich!



Der ist vorher schon gestorben


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

xtrail schrieb:


> is ja lustig hier.
> Ich bin gestern wieder so geil den Berg runtergeballert, dass mir so nen Karton irgendwie egal ist.
> 
> Ja, tut mir leid für Dich. Hat grad Langeweile beim Weizen und einem gelungene Fahrradtag.
> Aber ich kaufe nen Fahrrad nicht wegen nem Karton. Dein Problem scheint ja schon halb gelöst zu sein, deswegen mein Rat: Nimm dein Trek, fahr durchen Wald und alles wird gut.




Ich nehm mein Trek und fahr ins Pustertal   Dann ist mir der Scheiß hier egal


----------



## naf (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> fkal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, ich kanns mir ganz einfach nicht erklären. Schieß bitte mal los mit deinen Argumenten, Germeringer!
> ...


----------



## fkal (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Eigentlich reg ich mich eher über solche D..... auf wie dich, die meinen sich hier mordsmächtig für Canyon ins Zeug legen zu müssen.



1 Canyon: 1xRiss im Rahmen; 1xdefekte Gabel; 1xdefektes Laufrad. Jedes Mal binnen maximal 2 Wochen ausgetauscht. Kein Problem - bein Händler dauerts genau so lange! Der einzige Unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist der, dass ich mich bereits beim Kauf meines Rades damit abgefunden habe, dass ich mich selber um einen Karton  beim Verschicken kümmern muss. Ich "leg mich hier also mit nichten mordsmäßig ins Zeug für Canyon und kritisiere dort wo es auch was zu kritisieren gibt".


ALSO! Schieß los mit deinen Argumenten, warum du dir nicht selbst einen Karton beim Händler "neben an" holen hast können? Germering liegt ja quasi fast in München und da gibts ja den ein oder anderen Radhänlder (hab ich mir sagen lassen) *hüstel*


edith: Opfer


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

naf schrieb:


> wekomuc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 3x nein.
> ...


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> 1 Canyon: 1xRiss im Rahmen; 1xdefekte Gabel; 1xdefektes Laufrad. Jedes Mal binnen maximal 2 Wochen ausgetauscht. Kein Problem - bein Händler dauerts genau so lange! Der einzige Unterschied zwischen uns beiden ist der, dass ich mich bereits beim Kauf meines Rades damit abgefunden habe, dass ich mich selber um einen Karton  beim Verschicken kümmern muss. Ich "leg mich hier also mit nichten mordsmäßig ins Zeug für Canyon und kritisiere dort wo es auch was zu kritisieren gibt".
> 
> 
> ALSO! Schieß los mit deinen Argumenten, warum du dir nicht selbst einen Karton beim Händler "neben an" holen hast können? Germering liegt ja quasi fast in München und da gibts ja den ein oder anderen Radhänlder (hab ich mir sagen lassen) *hüstel*
> ...




Vielleicht verrate ich es dir ein anderes Mal


----------



## fkal (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Vielleicht verrate ich es dir ein anderes Mal



oder anders formuliert...."argumentativer notstand"...


----------



## PangerLenis (2. August 2011)

> â¦und dazu sollte ein solches Unternehmen logistisch in der Lage sein und im Rahmen einer gewissen Kundenfreundlichkeit auch bereit sein (auch gegen Bezahlung) Hilfestellung zu gebenâ¦..


  So wie du HIER wegen einem Karton abgehst weil du ihn wegen deiner eigenen Dummheit weggeworfen hast will ich nicht wissen, wie du am Telefon abgehst, weil dein Rahmen gebrochen ist weil du wahrscheinlich einfach zu unfÃ¤hig warst Rad zu fahren.



> @axisofjustice
> 
> Es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie du dich fÃ¼r die ins Zeug legst. Respekt !!!
> 
> ...


  Mit ein bisschen gutem willen kriegt man es auch hin zum nÃ¤chsten laden zu rennen und sich ein Karton zu holenâ¦ Mal abgesehen davon da es ja in deinem Interesse wÃ¤re da das bike schneller bei canyon wÃ¤re.



> NÃ¤mlich die, dass das Bike ganz offensichtlich und entgegen dem Aufkleber auf dem Karton, verkehrt rum (also Lenker nach unten, Gabel nach oben) transportiert wurde.


  Du hast wahrscheinlich den Karton falsch herum gehalten?!



Des weiteren wÃ¤re es sinnvoll wenn man an sich sowieso nur ******* schreibt, wenigstens die BeitrÃ¤ge zu editieren und nicht 3 hintereinander rauszukloppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, was sie müssen, sondern darum, was wünschenswert ist und was mit geringem Aufwand und einem Mindestmaß an gutem Willen möglich sein sollte.



Sorry, aber das ist an Ignoranz nicht mehr zu überbieten. Jedem Unternehmen steht es doch völlig frei, zu entscheiden, was sie verkaufen/verschicken und was nicht. Der Versand von leeren Bikekartons gehört NICHT zum Service, denn für den im Garantiefall notwendigen Transport gibt es ja den Originalkarton. Darüber hinaus Kartons anzubieten, hat Canyon vermutlich aus rein pragmatischen Gründen unterlassen: die Dinger gehen schnell kaputt, sofern man sie nicht ausstopft, was wieder ordentlich Mehrarbeit und Mehrkosten verursacht. Da wird man sich dann gedacht haben: "Die Leute werden ihre Kartons eh vor Ort kaufen und sie sich nicht für 30 Versandkosten zuschicken lassen". 

Warum möchtest du nicht verstehen, dass es sich hier schlichtweg um ein Produkt handelt, was Canyon nicht anbietet/anbieten möchte? Es hat schlichtweg gar nichts mit deinem Garantiefall zu tun oder mit Kundenservice. Du möchtest von Canyon etwas kaufen, was die nicht führen bzw. nicht verschicken. Ansprüche an eine Zusendung aufgrund von Garantie/Gewährleistung hast du nicht. Canyon möchte keine unnötigen Probleme mit kaputten Kartons. Bums, aus, Ende.



> Canyon hat diese Kartons ja ......


Canyon hat vermutlich auch ein paar Prototypen - trotzdem werden die nicht verschickt. Auf der Basis läuft deine Argumentation aber.


----------



## teatimetom (2. August 2011)

ich habe noch nie etwas für einen fahrradkarton bezahlt, bisher hat lieb fragen beim nächsten fachhändler immer gut geholfen.
du hast jetzt nicht allen ernstes für ein haufen geld bei rose einen bestellt ?!?!

ein versenderbike sollte man nunmal nur kaufen wenn man sich zumindest ein ganz klein wenig selber helfen kann, sonst eher über den fachhandel kaufen.

warum dir keiner deine bremsen entlüften wollte verstehe ich auch nicht, gegen geld machen die händler eignetlich alles 

und auch noch DHL... oh mei... alle gegen mich !


----------



## axisofjustice (2. August 2011)

> Man erkennt das Problem, dass man selbst der Depp ist und anstatt einen Rückzieher zu machen dreht man so auf und redet einfach nur noch Schei-ße.


Nailed it.


----------



## pfitzer (2. August 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Canyon-Fahrradre...39?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item25664bb31f  falls noch einer nen Karton braucht


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

@axisofjustice

Da fragt sich nun, wer der Depp und Ignorant ist, denn a) habe ich das Thema eigentlich für erledigt erklärt, und b) ging es nicht um irgendwelche Ansprüche die ich vermeintlich habe, sondern im Kern um 2 Punkte: Kundenfreundlichkeit und Service. Das zu erkennen ist dir offenbar nicht möglich ............ du Depp !  


@pfitzer

Merci!  Das wäre allerdings auch eine gute Idee gewesen  ;-) Da steht aber auch einer der Gründe drin, warum man nicht in jedem Fall so eine Kiste aufbewahrt ;-)


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

Smeagol mag keine Karton-Besteller, fiese kleine Hobbitse....


----------



## Cortezsi (2. August 2011)

@wekomuc:
Ich habe mir diesen Thread jetzt wirklich nicht durchgelesen, sondern nur Deinen Eingangspost.

Jetzt mal ganz nüchtern und lösungsorientiert:
Warum holst Du Dir nicht einfach einen Karton von einem Händler?
Die schenken Dir den in der Regel, sind froh wenn sie ihn los haben.
Die einfachste und billigste Lösung.

Tipps:
- musst ja nicht unbedingt mit Deinem Canyon vorfahren
- freundlich sein


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

@Cortezsi

Danke. Das Thema ist ja eigentlich durch und die Kartonfrage gelöst. Und warum ich aktuell nicht bei einem oder mehreren Händlern vorfahren kann, hat eben seine Gründe.  Ebenso wie es Gründe dafür gibt im Versandhandel zu bestellen und nicht bei Händlern nach einem passenden Angebot zu suchen. Aber wie gesagt, das Thema ist ja erledigt.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> ... ging es nicht um irgendwelche Ansprüche die ich vermeintlich habe, sondern im Kern um 2 Punkte: *Kundenfreundlichkeit und Service. *..



Ja, ich denke da hast du nicht ganz unrecht

 - Canyon wäre sicherlich gut beraten ähnlich wie Notebook-Hersteller eine Premium-Garantie gegen Aufpreis anzubieten, welche eine 24h-vor-Ort Austausch bzw. Reparatur mit einer auf 5 Jahre erweiterten Gewährleistung anbietet. 

Selbst ALDI bietet sowas ähnliches ja für seine Citybikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2011)

Der Titel sagt doch schon alles. Hier regt sich jemand endlos darüber auf, dass er keinen Karton kostenpflichtig (!) zugeschickt bekommt, anstatt sich gratis (!) selber einen zu besorgen, was nun wirklich kein problem sein kann. Und deswegen sollen andere nicht mehr bei diesem Versender kaufen? Das nenn ich mal nen herben realitätsverlust!

Junge lass dir mal gesagt sein von jemandem der selbst im Kundenservice arbeitet: du erwartest kundenfreundlichkeit und Top Service, verhältst dich aber wie die Axt im Wald. Leute wie du machen den Service damit kaputt. warum? Weil sich Firmen nach einschlägigen Erfahrungen mit Kunden deiner Sorte irgendwann immer dafür entscheiden den Service einzuschränken, damit es weniger Reibungsverluste gibt. 

*undweg*


----------



## Mundial (2. August 2011)

> Warum ich aktuell nicht bei einem oder mehreren Händlern vorfahren kann, hat eben seine Gründe. Ebenso wie es Gründe dafür gibt im Versandhandel zu bestellen und nicht bei Händlern nach einem passenden Angebot zu suchen ...



Bannmeile ? Hausverbot ?


----------



## McFussel (2. August 2011)

Bier und Chips bitte....das is besser als Kino!

Don't feed the troll....


----------



## Bikebmin (2. August 2011)

Einerseits unterhaltsam, andererseits schon irgendwie krank. 

Würde mich beäumeln, wenn der Karton aus versehen nicht bei Canyon sondern Rose angeliefert würde. Bei all den Barcodes heute durchaus möglich...

@wekomuc
Könntest Du wenigstens die Überschrift zum Fred anpassen, d.h. entschärfen - falls das technisch hier machbar ist.


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Don't feed the troll....


 
Keine Witze über Smeagol !


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> :
> 
> @wekomuc
> Könntest Du wenigstens die Überschrift zum Fred anpassen, d.h. entschärfen - falls das technisch hier machbar ist.



@Bikebmin      geht technisch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (2. August 2011)

Iss aber schon amüsant wie lange man auf dem Thema rumreiten kann... andererseits... es hat auch noch nicht jeder seine Meinung gesagt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. August 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf den neuen Thread im Rose-Unterforum, wenn der Leerkarton total kaputt bei ihm ankommt.


----------



## JohnMacLain (2. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den neuen Thread im Rose-Unterforum, wenn der Leerkarton total kaputt bei ihm ankommt.




Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen!


----------



## gremlino (2. August 2011)




----------



## camirras (2. August 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf den neuen Thread im Rose-Unterforum, wenn der Leerkarton total kaputt bei ihm ankommt.



you made my day!


----------



## esmirald_h (2. August 2011)

Der richtige Sitzplatz fÃ¼r den TE.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TQ9VzvPSpM"]âªRussian Airbag Testâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## aibeekey (2. August 2011)

hab hier jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber:

vor knapp 2 jahren ne reklamation gehabt - bremse und gabel undicht.

canyon hats mitten im sommer in ner angemessenen zeit durchgezogen. 


jetzt is mir der rahmen gerissen, innerhalb von 2 tagen hatte ich die email mit dem rücksendeschein.
dass es 4wochen bearbeitungszeit gibt is bitter, aber in der hauptsaison verständlich.

werd den rahmen jetzt einschicken, aber nicht im 4 jahre alten bikeguard (den ich immernoch habe, sapperlot )
sondern nur den rahmen in ner schönen schachtel, die mir der local dealer geben wird, weil er eh froh is wenn er den müll nicht selbst entsorgen muss.

und gerade weil ich in der lage bin, meinen rahmen komplett zu zerlegen, kam für mich überhaupt ein versender in frage... sollten sich andere vielleicht auch mal überlegen.

wenns schon an der beschaffung einer schnöden kiste scheitert...


----------



## wekomuc (2. August 2011)

.......


----------



## Xah88 (2. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> .......


 
Hast du deine Signatur extra für den Thread geschrieben?


----------



## mirobiker (2. August 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Hast du deine Signatur extra für den Thread geschrieben?



... was denn sonst

Hab mir echt die Zeit genommen und den ganzen Quatsch durchgelesen (schön blöd, aber sehr aufschlussreich, wie so manche ticken...)
WAHNSINN!!! Leut, gibt es sonst keine Probleme?!?!?
Mich würde mal interressieren, welchem Job(wenn überhaupt) der TE nachgeht - und wie erdamit umgehen würde, wenn er so (in aller Öffentlichkeit) angeblafft wird?
Aber OK - sei´s drum - hauptsache mal viel Wirbel um nichts - und um nichts anderes geht es hier doch! Schon die Aussage, dass ein Überschrift niocht geändert werden kann, stimmt ja schon mal nicht; einfach an einen Admin wenden und *abrakadabra* ist auch ein solche Änderung möglich. Finde es aber sehr cool von Canyon, dass DIE nicht auf die löschung einer soclhen Überschrift bestehen - DAS wird von anderen Herstellern ja durchaus anders gehandhabt
Un nun geht´s zum Radl´n - ohne Karton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (2. August 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr, das sich Robert (Canyon Verkauf) hier überhaupt nicht mehr äußern wird, beantrage ich hiermit bezüglich der kommenden Sparbuchaktion eine Gutschrift für mein Canyon Bike, welches voraussichtlich erst 3 Wochen nach der Sparbuch-Aktion bei mir eintreffen wird. 

Ich hoffe darauf, das sich von Canyon mal jemand dazu äußern wird.

Dabei handelt es sich nämlich nicht um einen Karton für 30 Euro.

Der Service ist bei Canyon schon okay, man muß die Mitarbeiter vielleicht nur öfters mal darauf hinweisen, das es gewisse Missstände gibt. 

Man sollte nicht versuchen die Angelegenheit auszusitzen!


----------



## BrotherMo (2. August 2011)

Kinder....................





Heute ist Sommer. Geht raus zum spielen....


----------



## hergie (2. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für diese herrlichen 15 Minuten in der tristen Isolation der Bibliothek!


----------



## LANDOs (2. August 2011)

Ja, was verlangst Du. Es ist heiß und es sind Ferien. Das sind schon zwei Entschuldigungen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. August 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Es ist heiß und es sind Ferien.



In den Ferien ist beizeiten eine Fahrradreiseschachtel von Nutzen.


----------



## McFussel (3. August 2011)

Wie, schon schluss? Hab mich schon so auf Fortsetzung gefreut....Menno!


----------



## Canyon_Support (3. August 2011)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr, das sich Robert (Canyon Verkauf) hier überhaupt nicht mehr äußern wird, beantrage ich hiermit bezüglich der kommenden Sparbuchaktion eine Gutschrift für mein Canyon Bike, welches voraussichtlich erst 3 Wochen nach der Sparbuch-Aktion bei mir eintreffen wird.
> 
> Ich hoffe darauf, das sich von Canyon mal jemand dazu äußern wird.
> 
> ...



@LANDOS Das sollten wir klären, wenn es soweit ist. Im Moment steht noch nicht fest, ob und wann es eine Sparbuchaktion geben wird.
Hast Du schon einen Liefertermin für Deine Bestellung erhalten?
Schick mir doch einfach mal eine PN mit Deiner Kundennummer, dann kann ich mich nach dem Stand Deiner Bestellung kundig machen.


Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## McFussel (3. August 2011)

Könnt Ihr auch grad nach meinen Torque schaun? Ich will eben keinen leeren Karton geschickt bekommen....

*brüll*


----------



## silberwald (5. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> @fkal   schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass es eine ganze menge gründe geben kann, warum das eben nicht geht, du schlaumeier



Die würden mich jetzt schon mal interessieren? 

Und hast du den Karton jetzt schon bekommen (woher auch immer)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wekomuc (5. August 2011)

............


----------



## Bikebmin (6. August 2011)

silberwald schrieb:


> Die würden mich jetzt schon mal interessieren?
> 
> Und hast du den Karton jetzt schon bekommen (woher auch immer)?



 Um mal diese wiederholte Frage aufzunehmen....

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß man zum Beispiel weit ab von einem Geschäft wohnt, daß derart große Kartons haben könnte und man kein geeignetes Transportmittel für so eine Kiste hat.

Toll finde ich, daß der Beitragstitel inzwischen angepaßt wurde  und wünsche wekomuc, daß er möglichst bald zufrieden mit einem intakten Rahmen durchs Gelände düsen kann. Alles wird gut!


----------



## wekomuc (6. August 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Um mal diese wiederholte Frage aufzunehmen....
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß man zum Beispiel weit ab von einem Geschäft wohnt, daß derart große Kartons haben könnte und man kein geeignetes Transportmittel für so eine Kiste hat.
> 
> Toll finde ich, daß der Beitragstitel inzwischen angepaßt wurde  und wünsche wekomuc, daß er möglichst bald zufrieden mit einem intakten Rahmen durchs Gelände düsen kann. Alles wird gut!



@Bikebmin

Der Karton ist da, von einem anderen Versender ohne jegliche Probleme, schnell, kostengünstig und ohne Beschädigung geliefert.  Und der DHL Fahrer wunderte sich nur, warum die Kiste bei der Größe so leicht  ist....  da müsse wohl was ganz Besonderes drin sein, meinte er und sagte, er habe öfters solche Kisten auszuliefern. Scheint also nicht nur ein extravagantes Ansinnen von mir zu sein, so eine Kiste zu bekommen..... scheint wohl alltäglich zu sein ;-) .

Der Thread Titel wurde auf meinen Wunsch hin geändert ......

Und nun ist´s gut ...........


----------



## naf (6. August 2011)

wekomuc schrieb:


> Scheint also nicht nur ein extravagantes Ansinnen von mir zu sein, so eine Kiste zu bekommen..... scheint wohl alltäglich zu sein ;-) .
> 
> Und nun ist´s gut ...........



= alle gleich doof!


----------



## Bikebmin (6. August 2011)

naf schrieb:


> = alle gleich doof!


Aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sitz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Platz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schluss jetzt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Na? Geht doch!


----------

